# For Sale by Dealer 2013 AIRSTREAM INTERSTATE MERCEDES DIESEL



## greghet (Aug 5, 2016)

2013 AIRSTREAM INTERSTATE MERCEDES DIESEL CLUB SEATING ( 4 CHAIRS )

Selling Price: $84,900

Location: MT PLEASANT, SC

Vin: WD3PF4CD8C5689483

Stock Number: MHRV10234

Year: 2013

Engine: MERCEDES-BENZ

Make: AIRSTREAM

Model: INTERSTATE MERCEDES DIESEL

Condition: USED

Color: OTHER

Body Style: CLASS B

Mileage: 30,805 mi

Transmission: AUTOMATIC

Length: 26

Fuel Type: DIESEL

More info here


----------

